# Objective Morality: Ayn Rand, The Discussion On Altruism



## Sinister (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello Members and guests;

       Let’s start the New Year by absorbing something from this discussion. Ayn Rand, author of many great works and definitely one of the most recognized contemporary philosophers, discusses objective morality and the dangers of altruism. To a large part it seems like a continuation of Nietzsche’s elitism; but it is a little different.  


YouTube - Ayn Rand Phil Donahue Interview Part 1 of  5

YouTube - Ayn Rand Phil Donahue Interview Part 2 of 5

YouTube - Ayn Rand Phil Donahue Interview Part 3 of 5

YouTube - Ayn Rand Phil Donahue Interview Part 4 of 5

YouTube - Ayn Rand Phil Donahue Interview Part 5 of 5


And if any true “anti-Sikh” exists, I assure you it is this woman … lol…although she probably has never heard of Sikhism, she is definitively its most dangerous opponent… even more so than the secretive and infamous RSS I hear about frequently or the Muslims.

Although I do not agree with some of the things she said (especially with regards to religion and some of her views on foreign policy), her arguments are nonetheless “genuine” (they ring with “truthiness”)….especially when she tells us the dangers of too much altruism. The idea that we hold altruists in too high a regard in society is, sinister (which is why it should be discussed). She addresses what Sikhs love to call ‘ego’. (I would love to discuss this viewpoint) 

Society has become more in tune with giving credit to everyone rather than those who deserve it. And the new generation that is growing up is being deluded into thinking that this is the progression of mankind when it may be the hindrance. At the very beginning she talks about how the image of being humble and sharing credit has become so ludicrous that it has started to repress our true emotions. She holds emotions in high regard as any Romanticist would do.

Her thesis is the direct opposite of Nanak’s message:
Hukamai Andar Sabh Ko, Bahar Hukam Na Kohe
Nanak Hukmai jai bujai ta Homai ka’hai n ko’ai

This is also a very powerful piece that Americans might find interesting. Rand’s vision of America:

YouTube - AYN RAND's message to the GOP CANDIDATES


Although Rand thought on large macro scale social models, she did not ascribe to the construction of any Utopian society…if you read her works she was against it. How does this bode with Sikhi? Should Sikhi be about achieving a utopian state of mind and Morality (note the capital on Morality)? Or better yet, is Sikh morality Utopian?

I guess it boils down to:
Did religion make morality or did morality make religion?

I’m not here to debate anyone so feel free to leave your thoughts and don’t forget to watch those videos!

Cheers


----------

